# Missions - God's sovereingty & human responsibil



## Pergamum (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello;

Calvinism and world Missions. I need sources. I am studying this out again.

I need all the links I can get and primary sources to research Calvinism and missions. How calvinism has contributed to and also hurt missions. What branches have been most evangelistic and why. What branches have been least, and why? How does the doctrines of grace motivate or stullify missions (sources and primary sources and great quotes, if you have them).


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 1, 2007)

I assume you are familiar with Piper's book.

Iain Murray's _The Puritan Hope_ is pretty good, especially toward the end.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2007)

Any quotes or links to online scholarly articles? I don't have a huge library.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 2, 2007)

Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God


----------



## Davidius (Nov 3, 2007)

Let the Nations Be Glad

Piper often argues that Calvinism fuels true missions effort because one can trust in God's promise to sovereign bring people from all nations to himself.


----------



## reformedcop (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2007)

ANything online?


Any quotes (with sources) that really nail down that calvinism does not hurt missions?


ANy proof to the contrary? ANy sources about how hyper-calvinism DID, in fact, hurt missions?


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry, didn't dig much for you, but this site may have what you are looking for. Has a lot on calvinism preached by many different folks. We think Monergism.com is a great resource.

Monergism :: Search Results


----------



## Ivan (Nov 4, 2007)

Much of what Piper has written is available online. Have you gone to DesiringGod.com?


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 4, 2007)

> Any quotes (with sources) that really nail down that calvinism does not hurt missions?



A Washer sermon (I think you have it) - "Glory of God and Missions"

The gist of it: We (Calvinists) are particularly mission-minded because we are the 'Soli Deo Gloria' posterkids. Anyone not giving Him all the glory really irritates the Calvinist and is the main impetus for us to do missions.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 4, 2007)

Paris Reidhead who, as I understand, came to Calvinism on the field in Africa bears witness that it was the truths of Calvinism that sustained him.

Shall I add this mp3 to what I'm sending you?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 17, 2007)

What sort of Calvinism hinders missions? What about the hypers and the antimissionary baptists?


----------

